
Print photos from Unsplash - HakubJozak
https://www.squared.one/art-prints
======
HakubJozak
[https://www.squared.one/?force=1](https://www.squared.one/?force=1) is using
the power of Unsplash API to print nice photos from all around the globe. $5
of every print goes to [http://www.msf.ofg](http://www.msf.ofg)

